# What do you think of this Driver swing?



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

I posted this in General Discussions by accident yesterday:

Have a look and post what you think. It generally looks really good but the player feels something looks off. I have an idea but I want to hear some other good opinions first.

YouTube - MyGolfster.com: Good Driver Swing

cheers
__________________


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

The swing looks good overall maybe he needs to bring the club a little steeper.


----------



## matwoolley1991 (Oct 16, 2007)

the swing looks just like my brothers and he hits the ball well. what is your average drive?


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Swing looks great. Nice balance, sloting the club well at the top and nice followthrough. Unless you're unhappy with the results, I wouldn't change a thing......

except maybe those black socks.

BT


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

bjterry62 said:


> Swing looks great. Nice balance, sloting the club well at the top and nice followthrough. Unless you're unhappy with the results, I wouldn't change a thing......
> 
> except maybe those black socks.
> 
> BT


Haha your not the first to bring that up!


----------



## golf ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

MyGolfster.com said:


> I posted this in General Discussions by accident yesterday:
> 
> Have a look and post what you think. It generally looks really good but the player feels something looks off. I have an idea but I want to hear some other good opinions first.
> 
> ...



I would have to agree with that swing seems very flat can you show us a front angle and a close up of your grip.

I am thinking that you might be swinging the club too flat due to a very stong grip. 

Wont know until you show us the front angle.


----------



## bnmiller (Jun 26, 2008)

*Check it out...*

Did you know you could have it analyzed by a professional...check it out. 

Latest Videos (58) - PGA TOUR Partners Club


----------



## jimbo (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure looks better than my easy "gorilla like" swing. LOL


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

One of the things my ol' teach used to tell me to keep in mind is that silly 1 o'clock line on impact. He tells me this will undoubtedly keep a nice smooth swing line and will consistently show itself on the finish. It also helps to keep my balance through the swing.

'Your friend's' swing seem alright but I wonder if he is getting robbed with the distance, or worst, occassionally cuts over the ball.

If you have a frontal view, it may be easier to give an opinion on..


----------

